# Flat Iron Steak & nuts



## dustcovered (Jun 28, 2018)

SPG and hickory smoke to 138°. 2 lbs of almonds and 1 pound of cashews.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 29, 2018)

DC, you have all the good food groups covered right there !


----------

